# فرص عمل المهندس الانتاج



## cm punk (23 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله وبركاته 


ماهي فرص عمل المهندس الميكانيكي انتاج ؟؟؟؟ 
وهل المصانع فقط مكان عمل المهندس الميكانيكي انتاج؟؟؟ 


مع العلم اني مستجد في كليه الهندسة واريد مساعدتكم ........

وشكرا...........


----------



## cm punk (23 نوفمبر 2011)

ممكن المساعدة يا أخواااااااااااااااان .......


----------



## عــــنــــــب (24 نوفمبر 2011)

من المسمى مهندس انتاج 
وهذه فرص عمله مسؤول انتاج 
تنظيمه ومراقبته من ناحيه الجوده والمعايير​


----------



## senuors (25 نوفمبر 2011)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
موفق يا هندسة . وسؤالك ده سالته قبلك لما كنت في نفس مرحلتك
عشان كده هاجبك من واقع عملي
مهندس ميكانيكا انتاج وتصميم يختص باعمال التشغيل والتشكيل والسباكة وتصميم الرولمان بلي
والسيور وادوات نقل الحركة والقدرة من سيور وتروس وكمان ممكن تكون مهندس برمجة cnc
لكن في المقابل مطلوب منك جهد كبير في الكلية ومرحلة الدراسة لو عايز تبقي مهندس كفؤ
بالنسبة ليا مكنش التخصص موجود اوي في جامعتي عشان كده انا حاليا باشتغل مهندس صيانة
بعيد الي حد ما عن المجالات اللي ذكرتها
وللعلم مهندس الصيانة مجال الهيدروليك والنيوماتيك مهمين جدا في مجال عمله
اتمني لك التوفيق. ونصيحة حدد مجال معين ودعم نفسك فيه بالقراءة والدورات


----------



## mechanc (25 نوفمبر 2011)

طب ممكن حضرتك تقول ايه الكورسات ال اخدها تساعدني ف المجال ده اعرف بس cnc ياريت تقولى ايه تانى 
وسؤال تانى طبيعة شغل البنات ف القسم ده ؟


----------



## mechanc (25 نوفمبر 2011)

[email protected]​


----------



## senuors (1 ديسمبر 2011)

بالنسبة للدورات زي مقلت لك تبع المجال اللي هتحدده
لو cnc يبقي برامج التصميم الميكانيكي علي اختلاف مستوياتها
بداية بالاتوكاد والسوليد وورك والكاتيا طبعا صعب تحترف كل البرامج فلازم تركز في واحد بس
بعد برامج الكاد CAD تدخل علي برامج الكام CAM
تاخد دورة في برمجة ال CNC
وللعلم يوجد مركز التميز العلمي بمدينة السلام -النهضة -مصر به منحة للخريجين 
مسماها دورة تكنولوجيا التصنيع الحديثة يتم دراسة الهيدروليك كمباديء والنيوماتيك وال CNC
ارجو اكون افدتك
وبالنسبة لعمل البنات في القسم ده اكيد هيكون في التصميم بس لاني صراحة لحد دلوقت
لم اقابل مهندسة ميكانيكا.........
تحياتي


----------



## mechanc (1 ديسمبر 2011)

ربنا يكرمك يا بشمهندس،ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## خالد ندا (2 ديسمبر 2011)

senuors قال:


> بالنسبة للدورات زي مقلت لك تبع المجال اللي هتحدده
> لو cnc يبقي برامج التصميم الميكانيكي علي اختلاف مستوياتها
> بداية بالاتوكاد والسوليد وورك والكاتيا طبعا صعب تحترف كل البرامج فلازم تركز في واحد بس
> بعد برامج الكاد cad تدخل علي برامج الكام cam
> ...



تسلم يا بشمهندس وربنا يوفقك في شغلك ويجازيك خير على المعلومة
​


----------



## alwaladalshaky (18 ديسمبر 2011)

اهلا يا باش مهندسين احتاج منكم للمساعده فى العثور على فيديوهات متخصصه فى صناعه البلاستيك (المواسير pvc,pp,pet)كذلك طرق التصنيع المختلفه للبلاستيكextrusion,blowing,..
وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------

